
A Train of Thought: Innovation and .Net Edition - rayvega
http://codebetter.com/blogs/jeremy.miller/archive/2010/06/10/a-train-of-thought-innovation-and-net-edition.aspx
======
stevenwei
I'm not a .NET developer but I found that post (and especially the replies)
rather depressing.

